# Ultrabreeze, Pigeon Mountain, Mann Lake or ....ventilated suit



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't care which one you buy, but BUY one! Was wearing my Mann Lake jacket today while working the hives. While it was hot out (in the 90's) I only had a t-shirt under the jacket and it felt just like as they said in the old advertising line for panty hose "like I was wearing nothing at all!"

Therrrrrrrrrrre Great!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I was wearing Dadants full-body cricket suit today during 98 degrees for 4 hours, so this sounds rather attractive. Thanks.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

adamant said:


> . i love it but wished zippers where better made.


Run some beeswax on them, works like a charm..........


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my Pigeon Mountain suit. Its very airish, and plenty thick enough. Never been stung through it.


----------



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

Well i've only been beeking for about 6 weeks, I have a vented suit from mann Lake, only problem is the zipper. Never been stung by my AHBs YET...
two of my friends have the normals suits, and hate when a breeze passes by and I go "AAHHH feel that breeze"!!
wax on the zipper hmmm interesting, I was thinking of puting olive oil?


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

I have boughten new standard suit from Walter Kelly Co., Mann Lake, and one other place I dont remember the name of. All The new suits I tried I was getting stung through. I bought the Ultra Breeze and Wholly Cow!!!!!!!!! I wear shorts and short sleave shirt and have not gotten a bee sting all summer. These types of suits are worth every penny, I will be buying the kids and wife one in the near future. Dont think it matters which brand you buy but buy the ventilated style everytime. The only thing that has any neg feedback what so ever from me on the ultra breeze is the hood needs to be larger and when bending down it will fold back at the bottom and get against your chin and yep you can get stung through the face sheild. 


A+++++++++++ for who ever come up with the concept.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the Pigeon Mt. kind. I wish it had zippers in the legs for going over boots. Other than that, I like it a lot. Oh, I originally got the "fencing" type of veil but have since went with the round veil. I think it's cooler and there's more room.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

UltraBreeze has been making life cooler for me for a few years now and still LOVE. I just had to replace my veil and the customer svc is A+. Apparently at some point they changed the hook-side/loop-side of the chin patch, and the replacement veil had the same side as the jacket. One email and they sewed up a replacement and sent it right out trusting that I'd return the one I can't use.

Don't get me wrong, I dig on Mann Lake. But the UB folks make a great product, and made it first!


----------



## braedencon (Jul 22, 2012)

I have looked at the suits online and they all look nice, but wondered what material they were made out of and if it was fire resistant. My fear is that with these suits or others made of nylon a stray coal from my smoker will land on it and melt a hole in it.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with Ben 110% the UltraBreeze is great! 
And the service is excellent as well. I ordered a new veil last night and when I checked a few minutes ago I had an email with tracking number showing it was in route! The only way to beat that kind of service is to ship it before it's needed!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a Mann Lake jacket and the zipper is way undersized compared to my older Pollinator jacket. I am constantly having problems with the first several inches of the zipper staying together if I don't make a special effort to ensure it starts off right - meaning - I have to look at it - I can't start it by feel. Oh yeah, for a traditional guy, the zipper is backwards. That said, once the jacket is zipped properly, it is wonderful.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Braedecon I wouldn't worry about it; I haven't had any issues, though I don't blast sparks out of the smoker much. Few things these days are made of 1940s-era explosive fabric luckily.


----------

